# cómo se conecta un contador de energía.



## black_flowers (Jun 30, 2006)

cómo se conecta un contador? . Es decir si quiero medir los kw/h que consume un aparato debo conectar dicho contador en serie o en paralelo con el chisme.

un saludo.


----------



## chuko (Sep 4, 2006)

El vatimetro necesita para calcular la potencia tanto tension como corriente.
Seguramente tiene dos terminales para conectar la tension (en paralelo con el circuito) y otros dos terminales para la corriente (en serie con el circuito). Puede que en lugar de conectar directamente la medicion de corriente tengas que conectar un transformador de corriente para medir corrientes elevadas. Lee bien el manual de usuario del vatimetro.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 4, 2006)

Si es mecanico tienes una bobina llamada voltimetrica que es la que mide el voltaje y va en paralelo.

Hay una segunda bobina llamada amperimetrica y mide la corriente consumida y va en serie con el circuito.(puede ser un toroide por donde debes pasar el cable por el interior sin ninguna espira).

!!!Atensión riesgo de destruir el contador debes asegurar tener correctamente conectada la bobina amperimetrica!!!!!


Potencia(energia)=Voltios*Amperios*tiempo


----------



## chuko (Sep 4, 2006)

Perdon pero.....

Potencia = Corriente * Tensión

Potencia = Energia / Tiempo

o sea que

Energia = Potencia * Tiempo


----------



## black_flowers (Sep 8, 2006)

gracias por las aclaraciones, de todas formas al final lo he conectado probando unas conexiones hasta que al final di con la adecuada. Además cabe comentar que no he estropeado nada del contador a pesar de haber hecho varias veces mal las conexiones.
Ahora sólo me falta saber cómo interpretarlo. No tengo manual de instrucciones ya que era uno antiguo que teníamos por ahí.
No tengo muy claro que es lo que mide el contador exactamente, es decir los números que miden KW o KW/h?
Y otra duda es que el dígito más a la derecha cuenta las unidades en (KW/h o en W/h), no se si me explico, si lo que mide son los watios o los kilowatios.

muchas gracias.!


----------



## Dario Vega (Sep 8, 2006)

Si tiene un contador numérico es Energía, o sea son KW hora. Normalmente son KilowattHora con un dígito decimal, que sería cientos de WattHora. Suelen tener la unidad escrita en el cudrante del instrumento.

Saludos


----------

